# Camping El Raco Benidorm



## teensvan

Hi. 
We are thinking of staying at Raco next winter. Has anybody stayed on the site Winter 2010/2011 if so would you recommend it. We have used Villa Sol in the past.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Had a look at all the sites earlier this year. There were 3 or 4 along that road if we recall.

To be honest for the space you get we felt Villa Sol was the best of the bunch but of course we felt it was more expensive, given the stay we planned.

In the end we stayed at Villa Sol and enjoyed ourselves as it was walkable to Town.


----------



## Jede

You beat me to it, I was going to ask the same question. We are planning to winter in Spain and looking for suitable sites.

John


----------



## tonka

Stayed at both El Raco and Villasol, but not long term..
Just seem to prefer Villasol for it's location.
Dont forget to haggle, it's worth a try...
The max we have stayed is 12 days but always get the 30+ rate, with electric on the meter (1 euro a day was our average)..


----------



## Hydrocell

*Benidorm camp site*

Hi 
We have stayed at villa sol twice in the winter months but as they are not members of the Acsi group they can be expensive, last Christmas for two weeks they wanted 27.50 euros per night.
We found the little camp at the back of villa sol called Partida de Almafa which was only 14euros per night and if you stay for 7 night you only pay for 6, to get to town or the sea front you just go down the lane and you are on the corner of villa sol near the market square. As for the site and facilities they are just as go as villa sol.

Regards
Ray


----------



## hymermick1

*camping El Raco Benidorm*

Hi Steve & Ann,
In my opinion Villa Sol & Raco are the best 2 sites in Benidorm. We used to go to Villa Sol at least once every year but now we prefer Raco. All the pitches are individually hedged and in our opinion larger than Villa Sol. The heated spotlessly clean toilets and showers are better with unlimited hot water. Directly outside the site are small restaurants and bars along with a bus stop that will take you right into Benidorm old town or the other direction into Albir and Altea. The site is also within walking distance to Benidorm and the beach.
Hope this helps Mike.


----------



## Mike48

El Raco has too many trees for a winter stay so you get little or no sun on your pitch.


----------



## apxc15

Having stayed on most of the sites in and around Benidorm, I would say that Camping Armanello is the pick of the bunch.

You would need to try and book now as it is usually full for the winter. 

The new area is best as there are no trees to block the sun.


Pete 8) 

Personally, Benidorm isn't where I would want to spend the winter, it's too far north.


----------



## hymermick1

gelathae said:


> El Raco has too many trees for a winter stay so you get little or no sun on your pitch.


There are few large fir trees which by choice I wouldnt park under. The smaller trees around the pitches are all cut back in October when they have stopped growing. On the fully serviced pitches down the bottom of the site there are no large trees.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Thanks for all the replies most helpful. I expect we shall have to see where we can get on when we arrive in benidorm in early November.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## jual

We.ve spent the last 9 winters or part winters in Benidorm on Raco and we think its far better than most sites, there are plenty of sunny pitchesand all the facilities are spot on.
We've never been on villa sol as they don't allow pets and we have 2 gsds and a cat but have tried la torretta and not impressed and also armanello where in the evening you have walk down a sleazy lane to visit town.
Alan and Julia


----------



## sideways

We overwinted on La toretta and El Raco this year, Raco is mint in every respect and if you get on the right side of the street you will get full sun, its it was E445 per month provided you stayed for thirty days.
La toretta is an aquired taste we have stayed many times and prefer it to Raco, we always stay on the school side its always full of brits and the same gang turn year after year its informal with loosley designated pitches and more or less anything goes, However Juan the manager of long standing is retiring, and the owners daughter has taken a hands on approach appointing a Dutch guy as manager and implementing lots of improvements and new ideas, whether there for the better remains to be seen, i,m of to Oz again next winter so will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mike48

sideways said:


> La toretta is an aquired taste we have stayed many times and prefer it to Raco, we always stay on the school side its always full of brits and the same gang turn year after year its informal with loosley designated pitches and more or less anything goes,


I walked around Toretta last November and the school side seemed much improved from my previous visit when the bottom of the site and the adjoining school sports complex had been completely destroyed by flooding. Yapping dogs remain a problem for me but that does not bother everyone.

Last October and November there were plenty of available pitches at Villasol and Toretta so the original poster will have no difficulty getting into either. I'm returning to Villasol from September through to November as I find it to be the most convenient site for shopping, town, bars and beach although I might take another look at El Raco if, as has been suggested, the trees are cut to reduce shade.


----------



## teemyob

*Looked at*

Count us in for Benidorm Dec 2011/Jan2012

We can only manage 10 days, arriving and departing with Brittany Ferries.

Just looking at sites.

Almafra  is dear @ €39 a night!

Raco looks okay

TM


----------



## cabby

we always favoured Albir, just up the road from Benidorm.a bus into Benidorm if required, but we found it more relaxing.site is on the seafront.I think it is on our list.

cabby


----------



## teemyob

*Bikes*

We may take the car (have booked it on the Ferry). But in any case, we will have the bikes.

TM


----------

